# Whey supplements significantly reduce BP



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Whey supplements significantly reduce BP Whey supplements ???significantly reduce bp??? (Thinkstock photos/Getty Images) A Washington State University study has found that beverages supplemented by whey-based protein can significantly reduce elevated blood pressure, reducing the risk of stroke and heart disease. Research led by nutritional biochemist Susan Fluegel found that daily doses of commonly available whey [...]

*Read More...*


----------

